# How many pounds of blueberries in a quart?



## Sammyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Does any one have an idea of how many pounds a quart of blueberries is?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 23, 2012)

Sammyk, Don't remember the poundage, but I used 8 qts. of blueberries to 5 gals. of wine. It was/is great, now 2 yes. old & is superb! roy


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 23, 2012)

I just weighed a quart for you that was average filled and it was 1lb 6oz. I'm guessing that if you fill a bag so it's hard to zip closed, it would be about 1.5 lbs.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 23, 2012)

A quart of BB juice will weigh just over 2 lbs. I don't think you'll find an exacting measure of weight/volume for whole berries.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 23, 2012)

I did do an internet search but the pounds varied from 1.5 to 3 pounds and that is a huge difference.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder at the thinking on this forum! "How many pounds a quart of blueberries is?" That is easy, there are 32 ounces in a quart and 16 ouces in a pound, so it has to be 2 pounds! 
(I am kidding, of course!)


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Rocky I do believe what you are quoting is for liquids......


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2012)

Sammy, I _said_ I was kidding! 

I have been racking wine today and I have been "QA-ing" quite a few batches so I am a little punchy. Just having some fun, that's all. I have observed that there are many types of "durnks" out there. Some are belligerent, some are melancholy, some are sad, some are happy. I think I am a "fun loving" drunk and when I drink I like to have fun.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 23, 2012)

I knew you were kidding, not a big deal. But I did not want some one else to think it would apply to berries.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 23, 2012)

Sammy, you big kidder! I was going to extend my fallacious reasoning by saying that a quart of blueberries weighs 40 shillings since there are 20 shillings per pound.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually I was hoping since it is blueberry season, some one might have a quart of blueberries around and could tell me what it weighs.


----------



## SBWs (Jun 23, 2012)

It depends on the size of the berries. But I'd say average would be about 1 1/4 pounds or 4 quarts of berries makes about 5 lbs.


----------

